# soapclient



## paepke (4. Dez. 2007)

Hallo...

probiere gerade das API-Remote aus und hab nun gleich folgendes Problem...

Fatal error: Cannot redeclare class soapclient in /var/www/web1/web/remoting/soap.lib.php on line 4101

Hmm ... ist mir noch nie untergekommen...

Wer weiss Rat

Danke Mikel


----------



## paepke (4. Dez. 2007)

*weiter*

Schade, ich dachte man kommt mit diesem remoteTool schneller ans Ziel

hab mich nun weiter durchgebissen und nun einen weitern Fehler, der mir nichts sagt:

CURL Extension, or OpenSSL extension w/ PHP version

muss ich da cURL installieren?

hab PHP5


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2007)

> Fatal error: Cannot redeclare class soapclient in /var/www/web1/web/remoting/soap.lib.php on line 4101


Das ist ein recht häufiger Fehler, am einfachsten behebst Du ihn, in dem Du die Klasse umbenennst.

Die Beispiele für das Remoting API verwenden das NuSOAP Library, welches das am weitesten verbreitete PHP SOAP Library war, bevore PHP eine eigene SOAP Anbindung bekam. Da aber NuSOAP einen Klassennamen verwendet, den PHP später auch genommen hat, musst Du die Klasse umbenennen.





> muss ich da cURL installieren?


Ja, die PHP Curl Extension muss installiert sein, wenn Du mittels https auf eine soap resource zugreifen möchtest.


----------



## paepke (5. Dez. 2007)

*super danke*

soweit bin ich gekommen...

hab nun aber festgestellt, dass ich php in zwei versionen auf meinen rechner habe und die module nur bei den 80 statt 81 port laufe. somit fehlt auf dem 81port die XMLlib..

jetzt muss ich erstmal den admin fragen


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2007)

> somit fehlt auf dem 81port die XMLlib..


Es steht auf der Seite des Remoting Framework drauf, dass Du für die ISPConfig stable Versionen das PHP neu mit xml compilieren musst.


----------



## paepke (5. Dez. 2007)

*ich weiss*

wusste nur nicht, das damit ein zweites php gemeint ist...
weiss auch nicht wie das geht, in ein zweites php zu compelieren
bin eben anfänger in sachen linux

_freue mich aber wenn ich endlich in meiner gewohnten php umgebung mit remote arbeiten kann. wenn es zeitlich so weiter geht komme ich wohl nicht vor 2008 dazu..._


----------

